# Daves IM Journal



## camarosuper6 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ok...

Since I am fairly new to the board, allow me to introdunce myself, my goals, and all that other wonderful information.

Im David, you can call me Dave, (Papi or El Hombre for the ladies will do   jk

Im 23, from southern california.  I am currently a student, just graduated from a Police Academy, almost hired by a department.  
I have a gf of nearly 5 years, I enjoy the gym, sports (basketball and football mainly), movies, reading, nutrition, PS2, hanging out and being goofy to name a few.

My stats:  I am 6'3 weigh about 215 lbs ( I have been all the way up to 265 before the academy, was working out , but was trying to bulk the WRONG way, and was about 22 percent BF, so I was large, but not in the way I should have been.  I went down to about 225 before the academy started last January, and got down all the way to 203 by the end, in June.  But I was also weak, because in the academy, you just run, no real weights, so I got back into the gym in June, and now at 215, eating a lot smarter and working out smarter, I am now as strong as I have ever been, even when I was 265!  I am stronger in EVERY catagory and am about 14 percent bf, compared to my 22 percent.

So that being said, I have come a long way in my learning.  

My goal is to get down to about 10 percent BF, while gaining strength and lean mass, and YES it is possible to do both, unlike many "experts" say.  

I am currently using the MAX OT training program, and this being my 3rd week, am seeing excellent results.

I am on an offcycle of prohoromones (1-ad), and will not resume taking them until after all my medical appts for the police departments are through.  

My supplents are simple and effective.  I take protein (Optimum whey) and creatine.

I would like some advice on my diet, as I HATE counting calories, but I can do an ok job with Carbs and protein.

My current diet is as follows (approximate).  I usually cycle between 250 and 300 grams of protein a day.

I cycle carbs from the low end, being about 200, to the high end, being 250 per day.

Fats, no more than 40 grams in a day.

So my diet looks as follows.


Daily  
5 meals

50-60 grams protein per meal
40 -50 grams carbs
7 grams fat


Today is Wednesday and my workout will be Back and Traps, as according to the MAX OT training program.

Here is how Monday and Tuesday went:


Monday: Legs


Leg Press 45 Degree: (plates are 45 lb each)
1. 5 plates x 6
2. 6 plates x 5
3. 6 plates x 4

Squats:
1. 275 x 4
2. 295 x 4

Leg Curls:
1. 150 x 6
2. 170 x 6

Stiff Leg Deads: (Dont like these, because I am very unflexible, I need to use more weight, not a comfortable exercise for me)
1. 185 x 6
2  185 x 6

Calf Raises:
1Whole Rack x 12
2x 10
3x 10


TUESDAY: Chest and Abs


Incline Bench Press:
1. 185 x 6
2. 185 x 6
3. 195 x 4
4. 195 x 4

Flat Dumbell Press:
1. 85 x 5
2. 85 x 5
3. 85 x 5

Dips:
Machine 5 plates 
1. x 5
2. x 5
3 Failure on regular dips

Cable Crunches: 
1.150 x 12
2
3.

Incline Crunches

2x10 with a 25 lb dumbell


Ill let you guys know about Wed in a seperate post.

Any suggestions or comments or questions... welcome


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 17, 2003)

Wednesday: Back and Traps


Bent Over Rows:
1. 205 x 6
2. 205 x 5
3. 205 x 5

Close grip pull downs:
1. 200 x 6
2. 200 x 6

Pull ups: (Weak area for me for some reason, started bringing in my grap a little closer, more difficult)
1. x 6
2. x 5

DeadLifts:

1. 335 x 6
2. 345 x 5

Cable Rows:
1. 200 x 6
2. 200 x 6

Shrugs
110 x 10
110 x 8

Had a very nice energy filled workout.  Took one No-Doz caffeine pill about 30 minutes prior, and really liked the results, and a lot cheaper than a regular fat burner. I think Ill stick with that for awhile and see how it pans out.

Post workout shake: 45 grams whey, 15 grams casien, two tablespoons of whole peanut butter. for a grand total of 75 grams of protein, with 5 grams of creatine mixed with orange juice.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2003)

Prolab Caffeine pills are cheaper and I think maybe safer


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, ill check them out, do you happen to know the dosing per pill?

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2003)

200MG - I take them   But only before my workouts and thats because I can't take thermos, my heart and body can't handle them


----------

